
Doing One Thing at a Time - ThenukaK
https://thenuka.io/doing-one-thing-at-a-time/
======
leed25d
Here's a quote from Thich Nhat Hanh. I wrote it out and I keep a copy near my
desk.

Whatever the tasks, do them slowly with ease, in mindfulness. Don't do any
tasks in order to get them over with. Resolve to do each job in a relaxed way,
with all your attention.

    
    
        --Thich Nhat Hanh

